# Samsung Galaxy Note 3



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2013)

Read a bit about this one. 

Tech Radar Review 

Note 3 will probably set you back £550-£650 off contract which is pretty steep


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2013)

Yup pricey but people like Samsungs plasticky devices so it'll do well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 12, 2013)

You couldn't resist a fanboi dig. Remarkable


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't imagine I'll ever get one myself, but I've got a lot of time for the Note concept. If the price of £650 turns out to be true that's far too rich for my tastes anyway, but I suppose you are getting a lot of technology and a mighty big screen for your bucks.

I still laugh when I think of all the tech 'experts' who all lined up to say that the Note was a shit idea that wouldn't sell.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 12, 2013)

It's by the far the best phone on the market for my needs. It does everything that every other phone can do with a screen size appropriate to me. 

Simple.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup pricey but people like Samsungs plasticky devices so it'll do well.



Or like their hardware and put it with by buying a decent case. I can't get over how small iphones seem now.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Read a bit about this one.
> 
> Tech Radar Review
> 
> Note 3 will probably set you back £550-£650 off contract which is pretty steep



Give them a few months and you'll probably start getting some better deals bundled with contracts.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 19, 2013)

I love my note 1, I reckon I'll upgrade to this when the time comes. All my current design work resides in Dropbox and this is so handy to whip out for a quick convo. with a client, if needs be, or read a book or refer to a magazine via Zinio app.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2013)

If I was earning a decent wedge this would be my device. 
Am not though and I really like being without a contract so going for the Asus Fonepad 7.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Or like their hardware and put it with by buying a decent case. I can't get over how small iphones seem now.



Yeah a couple mates did that after the cheapy plastic started to warp.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah a couple mates did that after the cheapy plastic started to warp.



Short sited. Anyone picking up a Samsung product show guess it from holding one. That said I'm hard on kit, so would do the same with an iPhone. 

Still gutted HTC abandoned me by taking away batteries and sd slots.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 26, 2013)

It's going to be region locked. I've never needed to travel outside of Europe and buy a local sim card, but it's nice to have the option and seems an odd move. 

Samsung has crippled its new Galaxy Note 3 by adding region-locking, making buyers of unlocked units attempting to use it in geographies outside of the area in which it was purchased subject to exorbitant roaming fees.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2013)

Very odd move in this day and age...


----------



## thriller (Sep 26, 2013)

pretty sure some group will figure a way to unlock it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

Sure but for average consumer it'll be a pain, and probably a surprise when they go abroad and it doesn't work...


----------



## pesh (Sep 27, 2013)

Samsung invent the semi-mobile phone? did they think they were building a DVD player?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 27, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> It's going to be region locked. I've never needed to travel outside of Europe and buy a local sim card, but it's nice to have the option and seems an odd move.
> 
> Samsung has crippled its new Galaxy Note 3 by adding region-locking, making buyers of unlocked units attempting to use it in geographies outside of the area in which it was purchased subject to exorbitant roaming fees.


wrf? That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 27, 2013)

now they have gained a chunk of market share, they have raised their prices.

though, at some discount, i'm looking at a Note 2 now.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 27, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> It's going to be region locked. I've never needed to travel outside of Europe and buy a local sim card, but it's nice to have the option and seems an odd move.
> 
> Samsung has crippled its new Galaxy Note 3 by adding region-locking, making buyers of unlocked units attempting to use it in geographies outside of the area in which it was purchased subject to exorbitant roaming fees.


Samsung are also region-locking new Galaxy S3/S4/S4 Mini and Note 2 phones too.

I can only imagine they're doing this to prevent phones being grey-market exported. 
Everything else in the world seems to be going away from region-locking...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd guess it's pressure from the carrier companies, wanting to keep those massive roaming fee profits. Their old business model of income from calls is basically fucked now, everyone can use stuff like Viber and Facetime.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Samsung are also region-locking new Galaxy S3/S4/S4 Mini and Note 2 phones too.
> 
> I can only imagine they're doing this to prevent phones being grey-market exported.
> Everything else in the world seems to be going away from region-locking...



That's what the article speculates, they don't think even the carriers are organised to such a level for it to apply to all models. 

Guess if it's the note 2 as well then mine is, wonder if cyangenmod sorts it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

pesh said:


> Samsung invent the semi-mobile phone? did they think they were building a DVD player?



It's very weird, thought we were past this shite.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 27, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'd guess it's pressure from the carrier companies, wanting to keep those massive roaming fee profits. Their old business model of income from calls is basically fucked now, everyone can use stuff like Viber and Facetime.


Samsung are big enough to resist pressure - I'd guess there was more carrot than stick going on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

So first they region lock the Note 3 and then they cheat on the benchmarking? Samsung's a really weird company, almost like a spoilt child acting like a brat than a transnational profit seeking corporation:









> Like it did with its Galaxy S 4 smartphone, Samsung has once again been caught artificially increasing CPU speeds on its Galaxy Note 3 phone when benchmark apps are running, reports _Ars Technica_.
> 
> *Samsung uses special code inside its operating system to identify benchmarking apps by name to boost CPU clock speeds and prevent CPU cores from entering low-power modes.* As a result, _Ars_ discovered, Galaxy Note 3 benchmarks report CPU performance roughly 20 percent faster than most apps will experience on the device.



Read more on Samsung's innovative approach to benchmarking here.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 13, 2013)

What a shitty idea to region lock the Note and all the other flagship phones. This will directly impact me as I regularly swap out my UK sim with my US one when I'm out there and need a phone which will work in both places. I was thinking about getting either a Note or an S4 and now I don't know what to do because wherever I buy one, it won't work in the other place. Absolute twattery on their part.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> What a shitty idea to region lock the Note and all the other flagship phones. This will directly impact me as I regularly swap out my UK sim with my US one when I'm out there and need a phone which will work in both places. I was thinking about getting either a Note or an S4 and now I don't know what to do because wherever I buy one, it won't work in the other place. Absolute twattery on their part.


Sorted! 
http://www.droid-life.com/2013/10/0...und-samsungs-pesky-galaxy-note-3-region-lock/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2470551


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Sorted!
> http://www.droid-life.com/2013/10/0...und-samsungs-pesky-galaxy-note-3-region-lock/
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2470551



Thats good news. Though its a shame it has to come to doing workarounds like this. It's just complicates an already technologically confusing market for regular non geek people who just want a decent smartphone that works in different countries by swapping a sim. Its bad enough having to figure out which carriers support which 3G frequency bands when travelling between countries and deciding on a new handset.


----------



## kazza007 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm considering one of these to replace my iPhone & nexus 7...what's the cheapest sim free...not desperate for it now but how soon will the price drop?

Wondered if people think its too big for a phone & too small for a tablet?

Really looking for a simple all in one device now

May consider a note 2 but the 3 looks much better with specs


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 3, 2014)

Fancy, Ellen bringing down twitter armed with a sponcered Samson note 3.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone played with the L2 G2 and compared it to the Galaxy Note 3?
I'm a bit hesitant with Samsung, having purchased the 1st ever Note 1 and also tempted by the LG screen, it looks richer.

And it's alot cheaper too.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

That was a cunning piece of promotion by Samsung.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 3, 2014)

Though apparently she switched back to her iPhone backstage. http://www.businessinsider.com/ellen-degeneres-cheats-on-samsung-with-iphone-at-oscars-2014-3

This seems quite common with these deals - there was one about Oprah tweeting about how great the galaxy tab was from her iPad iirc.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2014)

Good grief. Imagine caring enough to look up what phone they used after.


----------

